# Water temperature in the Grand



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

Hello everyone!

I know that most guys have hung up there steelhead gear for the season; but this latest cold front has pushed the water temp in the grand back down to about 50 degrees.. do you think that this will bring another push of steelhead up the river?

Thanks for the help,

TFA


----------



## Steel-Addicted (Apr 24, 2016)

IMHO, I don't think another push, but I'd like to believe it will keep the dropbacks (post spawn) around a little longer. And, it certainly delayed the smallie and carp runs.


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

I would like to say the drop backs maybe all the way into the lake, going to pick up one'z two'z I hooked into a couple but that was working a long stretch of water.


----------



## Steel-Addicted (Apr 24, 2016)

Was out yesterday, water was 52 degrees. No dropbacks, but got one pig of a smallie that kept the skunk at bay.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

Went to my secret hole today, went 2/2...... on Rock bass lol


----------



## chuckNduck (Jun 29, 2012)

There are still 1 or 2 left in Connie


----------



## 1morecast (Jun 13, 2007)

saw 3 steelies in a tributary on the grand, swimming in a hole, there doomed unless we get a flood of rain. this was saturday june the 10


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I have caught several over the years in the V in June


----------

